# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Αρρωστοφοβία-πρησμένοι λεμφαδένες

## kunteo

Καλησπέρα! Είμαι νέος στο forum! Εδώ και μια βδομάδα παρατήρησα στην περιοχή του λαιμού μου ότι οι λεμφαδένες είναι διογκωμένοι! Αυτό με έκανε να ανησυχήσω από το γεγονός ότι δεν είχα περάσει κάποια λοιμώξη για να δικαιολογεί το γεγονός αυτό! Έτσι η ανησυχία μου επικεντρώθηκε ότι έχω καρκίνο και μάλιστα στους λεμφαδένες! Πήγα σήμερα σε ΩΡΛ και μου πε, ότι είναι πρησμένοι επειδή έχω πολλά σπυρακια στο πρόσωπο με πύον! Είναι δυνατόν να συμβαίνει αυτο? Με έχει φάει το άγχος! Δεν αντέχω άλλο, φοβάμαι ότι έχω κάτι πολύ σοβαρό!

----------


## kunteo

κανείς απάντηση...δεν μπορώ να το βγάλω από το μυαλό μου! Πριν 5 μήνες είχα κάνει αξονική για ένα πρόβλημα υγείας που είχα, και ένα από τα πορίσματα της αξπνικής ήταν:
"Δεν έξεταζονται παθολογικά οι διογκωμένοι λεμφαδένες!"

----------


## Deleted20082014

Δεν κάνεις έναν έλεγχο ξανά; Με ψυχραιμία πάντα! Οι λεμφαδένες πρήζονται με το παραμικρό να ξέρεις! Παρολαυτά έλεγξέ το πάλι για σιγουριά και πες μας νέα σου εάν θέλεις. Έχω προσωπικούς λόγους :)

----------


## kunteo

Αυτό έχω σκόπο να κάνω! Άλλα μέχρι να γίνει αυτό με έχει φάει το άγχος! Γενικά τους τελευταίους μήνες ήμουν αρρωστόφοβος λόγω εξαιτίας ενός προβλήματος υγείας που αντιμετώπισα, αλλά αυτή την φορά νιώθω όντως μέσα μου ότι έχω κάτι πολύ σοβαρό.

----------


## smigol

> Δεν κάνεις έναν έλεγχο ξανά; Με ψυχραιμία πάντα! Οι λεμφαδένες πρήζονται με το παραμικρό να ξέρεις! Παρολαυτά έλεγξέ το πάλι για σιγουριά και πες μας νέα σου εάν θέλεις. Έχω προσωπικούς λόγους :)


Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο η Αλκμήνη! Οι λεμφαδένες σε κάποιους ανθρώπους πρήζονται με το παραμικρό. 




> Αυτό έχω σκόπο να κάνω! Άλλα μέχρι να γίνει αυτό με έχει φάει το άγχος! Γενικά τους τελευταίους μήνες ήμουν αρρωστόφοβος λόγω εξαιτίας ενός προβλήματος υγείας που αντιμετώπισα, αλλά αυτή την φορά νιώθω όντως μέσα μου ότι έχω κάτι πολύ σοβαρό.


Εγώ ένα πράγμα ξέρω! Πως πρώτα αρρωσταίνει το μυαλό κι έπειτα το σώμα. Ηρέμησε και σκέψου πως είσαι ένας απόλυτα υγιής άνθρωπος που χρίζει κάποιων προληπτικών εξετάσεων! Μην βάζεις άσχημες σκέψεις στο μυαλό σου.

----------


## Deleted20082014

Κανένα άγχος!!! Χαλαρά και ωραία θα πας να το ελέγξεις για να σου φύγει η ιδέα! Άντε, καλά αποτελέσματα να έχεις! :)

----------

